# behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Hallo,
Ich habe hier seit kurzem einen IPS Monitor von Asus. 
Es handelt sich um einen PG279Q inkl. dem üblichen Blacklight Bleeding und etwas glow. 

Der Monitor kostet ja bekanntlich ca.800€ und mich würde einfach mal interessieren, wer von euch mit den genannten Makeln leben kann und wer nicht.

Ich werde ein paar Bilder hochladen und würde gerne wissen , ob ihr diesen Monitor behalten würdet, wenn es euer eigener wär.
Würdet ihr bei dem Preis ein Auge zudrücken, oder würdet ihr in umgehend zurückbringen?

Wenn es andere User mit IPS  Monitoren gibt , wäre es super auch mal ein paar andere Bilder zu sehen, um die möglichen unterschiede zu sehen , wenn es sie denn gibt

Es geht mir nicht darum eine Entscheidung zu Treffen, da ich diesen Monitor vermutlich am Mittwoch wieder zurück bringen werde. Mir ist der Preis für solche Krankheiten einfach zu hoch.

So und hier ist das Prachtstück.
...Fotos sind von einem Galaxy S6, die Kamrea vom Handy verstärkt das ganze leider etwas und in wirklichkeit ist es etwas weniger schlimm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Keine Ahnung, nachdem das Handy die Bilder neu berechnet hat bilden diese selten noch die Realität ab.

So wie es auf den Bildern aussieht wäre mir das Bleeding zu krass.


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Naja ich habe das ja grade eben noch angesprochen.
Insgesamt ist es etwas weniger schlimm, wie auf den Bildern.
Leider habe ich keine Profikamera hier , sonst hätte ich die Bilder natürlich damit gemacht.
Dennoch wäre es interessant auch mal ein paar andere Userbilder von IPS Monitoren zu sehen, einfach um mal einzuschätzen wie groß die Unterschiede sind.
Im Prinzip nur ein grober Vergleich.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Ich habe einen LG 29EB73 und der hat nicht ansatzweise so viel Backlight Bleeding.

Für einen 800€ Monitor würde ich das nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## azzih (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Würd ich bei sonem teuren Monitor auch nicht akzeptieren. Mach vom 14 tägigen Rückgaberecht Gebrauch und schick diese Bilder mit.


----------



## Cinnayum (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Messlatte wäre für mich, ob es beim Filme schauen stört.
Da gibt es in 21:9 die schwarzen Streifen, die dann doch ganz gerne schwarz bleiben sollten.

Ich hatte Notebooks mit schlimmerem und fast gar keinem BL-Bleeding.
Rücksendegrund waren aber wenn, immer andere Gründe.

Für ein 800€ Display wär mir das aber zuviel. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel die Handy-Kamera "übertreibt", aber es sieht auf den Bildern eher erschreckend aus.


----------



## JackAK (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Halte ich auch für inakzeptabel. Bei 800€ hat das nicht derart auszufallen.


----------



## corcoran2 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Weg damit!!!


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Wie gesagt werde ich den Monitor auch zurück bringen und vielleicht geht ja auch ein umtausch, da hier die untere Linke Ecke doch schon sehr grob ausfällt.

@Cinnayum
Beim Filme schauen und speziell bei dunkleren Games (z.Z. Star Citizen) fällt einem eigentlich schon manchmal auf das es in den ecken etwas heller/gelber(bleed) wird.

Für mich ist das ganze auch zu teuer, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen das es einige Leute gibt, die sich damit zufrieden geben. 
Zumal man vermutlich keine Lust auf eine Panellotterie hat.
Das Herstellungsdatum ist bei meinem Monitor der August 2017, demnach also recht neu.


----------



## Ralle82 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Ich würde mir einfach die Frage stellen, inwieweit es mich bei meinen Anwendungen stört?!

Wenn du meinst, geht gar nicht tausche um (willst du bei dem Modell bleiben? eine Garantie, dass es mit dem nächsten besser wird, kann dir keiner geben)... nur du hast den Live-Eindruck und nur du kannst entscheiden, ob es für dich (und deinen Anwendungsfall) im Bereich des Erträglichen liegt


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einfach die Frage stellen, inwieweit es mich bei meinen Anwendungen stört?!
> 
> Wenn du meinst, geht gar nicht tausche um (willst du bei dem Modell bleiben? eine Garantie, dass es mit dem nächsten besser wird, kann dir keiner geben)... nur du hast den Live-Eindruck und nur du kannst entscheiden, ob es für dich (und deinen Anwendungsfall) im Bereich des Erträglichen liegt


Das ist mir auch alles bewusst. 
Ich werde den auf jeden Fall zurückbringen. 
Auch wenn es mich beim zocken bisher nicht wirklich stört , sind 800€ dafür einfach zu viel. 
Dann hole ich mir lieber einen 
Asus PG 278qr und geb mich mit TN zufrieden. 
Im Prinzip ist es da ja auch nur die Blickwinkelstabilität und die Farben, welche nicht so wundervoll wie beim IPS sind, aber ich denke mal das mir das beim zocken ohnehin nicht auffallen wird.
Das einzige was mit Sorgen bereitet ist , das die TN Panels meistens alle mit ziemlich groben colorbanding daher kommen. 

Ich würde allerdings gerne mal ein Foto von einem unzufriedenem User mit IPS Panel sehen.
Denn Backlight Bleed und IPS Glow haben diese Panel nunmal alle.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BeaverCheese (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Bathord906 schrieb:


> Denn Backlight Bleed und IPS Glow haben diese Panel nunmal alle.



Das stimmt so nicht.

Ich habe hier den ViewSonic XG2703-GS (27"/WQHD/IPS/165Hz/G-Sync) und der hat gar kein Bleeding.
Da sieht jede Ecke genau so aus wie die Bildmitte.

Gruß


----------



## Noname1987 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Habe einen 34 Zoll LG IPS Monitor für "nur" 400€ und der hat keinen wahrnehmbaren Bleed oder Glow. Würde das so nicht behalten, vor allem aus folgendem Grund: Es ist dir aufgefallen und du denkst drüber nach... das wurmt immer weiter. 
Ich würde aber auf keinen Fall nochmal einen TN Monitor holen... die Farben sind einfach nicht gut.


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht.
> 
> Ich habe hier den ViewSonic XG2703-GS (27"/WQHD/IPS/165Hz/G-Sync) und der hat gar kein Bleeding.
> Da sieht jede Ecke genau so aus wie die Bildmitte.
> ...


Das glaub ich erst, wenn ich ein Bild davon gesehen habe. 
Ich vermute auch mal das du das gleiche AU Optronics IPS Panel hast wie es im Asus verbaut ist, es gibt da glaube auch kein anderes im WQHD Bereich mit 144hz. 

Vielleicht hast du tatsächlich Glück und es fällt bei deinem Monitor nicht so auf, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das er es hat. 
Zumindest sind die Monitore von ViewSonic auch davon betroffen.

YouTube
Hier ganz gut zu sehen


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Es gibt genauso auch TN Panel mit ungleichmäßiger Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Das Problem löst sich erst mit OLED.


----------



## BeaverCheese (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Bathord906 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich erst, wenn ich ein Bild davon gesehen habe.
> Ich vermute auch mal das du das gleiche AU Optronics IPS Panel hast wie es im Asus verbaut ist, es gibt da glaube auch kein anderes im WQHD Bereich mit 144hz.



Das Panel ist, so weit ich weiß, das gleiche.
Vielleicht hat ViewSonic eine bessere Qualitätssicherung oder eine bessere Montage.

Ich habe zwei XG2703-GS und die sehen beide aus wie auf den Fotos.

Rechts unten erscheint etwas heller, weil ich die Kamera nicht ganz gerade gehalten habe.
Aber Backlight Bleeding haben die nicht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Genau deswegen bereitet es mir aktuell Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich daran denke, mir nen neuen Monitor kaufen zu müssen. Du kannst auch 1500€ ausgeben und du wirst Monitore mit starkem Backlight Bleeding haben.

Tja, was soll man da kaufen? Mein aktueller vier Jahre alter 21:9 Monitor mit 29 Zoll hat bis auf leichten, sehr gleichmäßigen, blickwinkeabhängigen glow unten links und rechts keinerlei Backlight bleeding. Wenn ich zwei Meter weg gehe und mit ner Kamera bei langer Bleichtung ein foto mache, dann sehe ich minimales clouding bzw. leichte unregelmäßigkeiten übers gesamte Display, das mit bloßem Auge nicht sichtbar ist. Aber von Backlight Bleeding keine Spur.

Heute kann ich mir Monitore ansehen, wie ich nur will, es gibt keine IPS Monitore, bei denen der Glow das Bild nicht verhunzt.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Hersteller es schaffen, die Displays z.B. bei Tablets ordentlich zu verbauen, bei Monitoren aber nicht. Mein iPad hat weder IPS Glow noch Backlight Bleeding. Ein Foto mit lange Belichtung zeigt genau das gleiche. Die Displays sind einfach perfekt. Das einzige, was man schwarzem Bild sieht, ist dass sich der Farbton von schwarz bei sehr steilen Betrachtungswinkeln leicht ins bläuliche oder gelbliche verschiebt, was IPS typisch ist. Das passiert aber gleichmäßig übers gesamte Display und nicht nur in den Ecken.


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Die Bilder vom ViewSonic sehen tatsächlich gut aus. 
Das wäre auf jeden Fall auch ein Monitor den ich behalten würde. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malkolm (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Ich stand vor einigen Monaten vor dem gleichen Problem. Hab den IPS zurück geschicht und mir den TN bestellt (PG278QR). Die Farben sind bei frontaler Nutzung (für mich) nicht wahrnehmbar schlechter dargestellt. Das verbaute TN-Panel ist eines der Besten und schon ab Werk sehr gut kalibriert. Dazu noch deutlich günstiger


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich stand vor einigen Monaten vor dem gleichen Problem. Hab den IPS zurück geschicht und mir den TN bestellt (PG278QR). Die Farben sind bei frontaler Nutzung (für mich) nicht wahrnehmbar schlechter dargestellt. Das verbaute TN-Panel ist eines der Besten und schon ab Werk sehr gut kalibriert. Dazu noch deutlich günstiger


Wie sieht es denn bei dem TN mit colorbanding aus?
Sind die dunkleren farbverläufe hier auch so verpixelt wie z.b. beim Dell S2716DG?
...den hatte ich nämlich zuletzt und das war eine Katastrophe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle82 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Bathord906 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es mich beim zocken bisher nicht wirklich stört



Ist das nicht die Hauptsache?


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Hauptsache?


Klar , das könnte man so fragen. 
Aber im Prinzip gebe ich ja dann trotzdem 800€ für einen Kompromiss aus. 
...da ich ja nunmal weiß, das diese Macken da sind und grade bei dunkleren Situation juckt das halt schon im linken Zeh, denn es könnte ja sein das man eventuell bei einem umtausch ein besseres Modell erwischt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Wo hast Du denn den Monitor gekauft?
Im Internet?


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn den Monitor gekauft?
> Im Internet?


 Im internet bei Alternate! 
Ich werde ihn aber vermutlich selbst zurück bringen , da es nicht weit weg ist. 
Eventuell kann ich ja auch ein Austausch Gerät mitnehmen , da die untere linke Ecke sich so stark abhebt. 



Ich habe auch mal einen sehr interessanten Thread zum Thema IPS und dem ViewSonic Monitor auf reddit gefunden.

Is Viewsonic XG2703-GS the best IPS Gaming Monitor in terms of QC? : Monitors

Demnach handelt es sich bei dem geposteten ViewSonic nicht um ein reine IPS Panel , sofern man das glauben kann was der User dort schreibt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

AHVA ist genauso wie PLS ein IPS Derivat.
IPS beschreibt ja nur die Art und Weise, wie das Display funktioniert.


----------



## BeaverCheese (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Ja, das stimmt auch alles.

IPS heißt die Technik nur bei LG.
Bei AUO heißt es AHVA (Advanced Hyper Viewing Angle) und bewirkt das Gleiche.

Der ViewSonic ist jedenfalls der beste Monitor mit 27" WQHD 144Hz und G-Sync.
Pixelfehler haben meine beiden auch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## LastManStanding (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Für einen 800€ Monitor never! nicht einmal wenn es durchs Handy verstärkt wurde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



BeaverCheese schrieb:


> IPS heißt die Technik nur bei LG.


Nein.
Das ist der Oberbegriff der LCD-Technologie, im Gegensatz zu TN (Twisted Nematic).



BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Bei AUO heißt es AHVA (Advanced Hyper Viewing Angle)


Das ist eine Unterkategorie von IPS (In-Plane-Switching)
DIe Flüssigkristallmoleküle der IPS-LCDs verdrehen sich "waagerecht" zur Blickrichtung, die TN-Zellen "in Blickrichtung".


----------



## 0ssi (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Warum hattest du eigentlich nicht den Acer XF270HUA für 499€ geholt ? Der hat doch das gleiche Panel !


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



0ssi schrieb:


> Warum hattest du eigentlich nicht den Acer XF270HUA für 499€ geholt ? Der hat doch das gleiche Panel !


...wegen freesync 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Der ViewSonic ist jedenfalls der beste Monitor mit 27" WQHD 144Hz und G-Sync.
> Pixelfehler haben meine beiden auch nicht.


Warum?
Was macht ihn besser als den 100€ billigeren AOC AG271QG oder den gleich teuren Asus PG279Q?

Was ist IPS ist, wurde ja bereits mehrmals gesagt.

@TE
Wenn du zufrieden bist, behalten.
Wenn nicht, dann zurück damit.


----------



## Bathord906 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Was macht ihn besser als den 100€ billigeren AOC AG271QG oder den gleich teuren Asus PG279Q?
> 
> Was ist IPS ist, wurde ja bereits mehrmals gesagt.
> ...


Ich sehe da auch keinen großen Unterschied zu all den anderen Marken. 
 Vom ViewSonic kann man sich aich mehrere Videos mit Backlight Bleeding ansehen, genauso gibt es gute und schlechte Bewertungen , wie bei allen anderen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Haben im Prinzip auch alle das gleiche Panel.
Backlightbleeding ist halt Glückssache.


----------



## BeaverCheese (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Was macht ihn besser als den 100€ billigeren AOC AG271QG oder den gleich teuren Asus PG279Q?



Wird hier ganz gut beschrieben:
Is Viewsonic XG2703-GS the best IPS Gaming Monitor in terms of QC? : Monitors


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Anhand welcher Aussagen machst du denn jetzt genau fest, dass der Viewsonic am besten ist?
Nimmt man deinen Link als Grundlage, sind die Herstellerunterschiede nur der Backlightbleed und Kalibrierung ab Werk.
Backlightbleed ist wie immer Glückssache und bei der Kalibrierung ab Werk, kannst dir mal diesen Test angucken.
ViewSonic XG2703-GS QHD G-Sync Monitor Review - Tom's Hardware
Da sind die Vergleichswerte vom AOC und Asus mit dabei.
Der Viewsonic schneidet da nicht wirklich besser ab als der AOC.
Also, warum ist der Viewsonic der beste Monitor?


----------



## 0ssi (5. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Bathord906 schrieb:


> ...wegen freesync


300€ für G-Sync ? Was passiert denn wenn man auf 144Hz ohne G-Sync zockt ? Für das Geld hättest du ja auch eine fette GTX1080Ti Custom Karte upgraden können !


----------



## Bathord906 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Weil gsync sehr stark im Bereich zwischen 30 und 120 fps arbeitet. 
Erst ab 120 fps sieht man diesen tearing effekt so gut wie nicht mehr , aber eben das packt meine GTX 1060 nicht konstant. 
...und ich habe im Moment nicht das Geld um mir noch ne Grafikkarte für 500-800€ zu kaufen.

Ich hatte bisher nicht die Möglichkeit zu testen , was bei einem 144hz Monitor ohne gsync passiert, wenn meine GPU auf diesem nur ca 75-100fps erzeugt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zipacna (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Moin,

also ich hatte jetzt auch schon mehrere Monitore da (alle 27" WQHD Monitore mit G-Sync von Dell, Asus und Acer) und hab alle wieder zurück geschickt.
Das Problem:
Ich persönlich finde den Kontrast und die Schwarzwerte bei einem IPS Panel um einiges besser/schöner. Das ist aber meine subjektive Meinung.
Die TNs welche ich da hatte waren mir alle samt zu blass oder eben nicht farbecht genug.
Man merkt es dann, wenn man ein TN und IPS da hat und diese nebeneinander stellt. Fairerweise muss ich aber dazusagen, dass ich die TNs ohne Kolorimeter mit empfohlenen Einstellungen aus dem Netz eingestellt habe.
Leider hatte ich bei den IPS auch diese erwischt, welche BLB hatten. Einer dieser hatte zwar nur wenig, aber gerade bei dunklen Spielen und Filmen mit den schwarzen Balken oben und unten hatte mich selbst das wenige BLB gestört.
Ich fürchte fast es wird kein IPS ohne BLB geben...

Eventuell macht es Sinn zu warten. Ich hoffe auf einen 27" OLED Gaming Monitor mit G-Sync der bezahlbar ist.
Generell würde ich jetzt eh mal bis zur Weihnachtszeit oder dem Black Friday abwarten, da gibt es sicher das ein oder gute Angebot.

Greez


----------



## Bathord906 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

YouTube

..also wenn ich mir das Video hier anschaue, dann denke ich auch das es so gut wie keinen IPS Monitor ohne Blb gibt und man muss wohl sehr viel Glück haben einen zu erwischen wo es nicht schlimm ist.
Hier werden 20 IPS Monitore auf Blb geprüft und naja ... es gibt hier keinen ohne und da denke ich nicht das man das auf die Qualitätskontrolle von den Herstellern schieben kann.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Genau deswegen bereitet es mir aktuell Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich daran denke, mir nen neuen Monitor kaufen zu müssen. Du kannst auch 1500€ ausgeben und du wirst Monitore mit starkem Backlight Bleeding haben.
> 
> Tja, was soll man da kaufen? Mein aktueller vier Jahre alter 21:9 Monitor mit 29 Zoll hat bis auf leichten, sehr gleichmäßigen, blickwinkeabhängigen glow unten links und rechts keinerlei Backlight bleeding. Wenn ich zwei Meter weg gehe und mit ner Kamera bei langer Bleichtung ein foto mache, dann sehe ich minimales clouding bzw. leichte unregelmäßigkeiten übers gesamte Display, das mit bloßem Auge nicht sichtbar ist. Aber von Backlight Bleeding keine Spur.
> 
> ...



Das doch bei den TVs auch so 65" IPS TV 1300€ kein Bleeding und kein Glow nicht ein bisschen zugegeben hatte noch nie ein TV bei mir Bleeding oder Glow was ein totblendet sogar mein alter 43" 400€ Resterampe TV hatte das nicht.
Da frag ich mich echt wieso man das bei Monitore nicht gebacken bekommt an den zoll kanns ja nicht liegen weil se deutlich kleiner sind als TVs.

Kauft man nen Monitor für  1100€ bekommt man  pissgelbe Ecken bis zum Mond und Glow was bis zur Bildmitte reicht also da kann ja was nicht stimmen.

Habe mittlerweile echt etliches an Monitoren gehabt aber alle zeigten das gleiche Bild bis auf LG die bekommens noch am besten gebacken.

Wie de schon sagst was soll man kaufen?
Am besten garnix....

Würde TV nicht so shit sein zum Gamen hätte ich schon längst noch einen.


Ich denke mal das Monitore einfach eine zu große randnische sind und auf quallität weniger geachtet wird wie bei TVs wo ja heut zu Tage jeder ein hat und wenn da solche ausartungen geben würde wie bei den Monitoren gäbe es manche Hersteller schon nicht mehr.

Da kann man nur noch auf OLED warten oder hoffe das mal ein Hersteller sich mal mehr Mühe gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Man kann zB auf die kommenden Gsync Monitore mit 384+ Zonenbeleuchtung warten.
Solange Edge LED verbaut ist, wird das mit dem blb nicht wirklich besser werden.


----------



## D0pefish (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Die Fotos zeigen einen Grund warum ich bisher gezögert habe den Monitor zu wechseln. 
Die Mausspur hat sich bei meinem A-MVA-Panel oben rechts _eingebrannt_, was auf Smiley-blauem  Hintergrund eine dunkle Wolke ergibt, zwar im Alltag völlig untergeht aber gravierender eingeordnet werden muss als beispielsweise zwei Drähte bei Streifenmasken. Da hilft auch kein stundenlanges Pixeldrehen, wie u.a. bei Apple für deren MVA-Panel empfohlen wurde. Will nur meinen, dass ich von der OLED-Technik keine Wunder erwarten würde solange sie nicht be- greifbar sind. Irgendwo scheint immer ein Haken zu sein.
Wäre dein neuer Monitor ein 295€ 1ms 144Hz TN-Panel, bewusst zum Onlinespielen zugelegt, ok, da macht jetzt keiner ein Geheimnis um Panalschwächen. Ab 400€ erwartet man ein homogenens für Multimedia und Office geeignetes Bild an einem _PC-Monitor_. und basta! ^^
Unter Zeitkosten kann man eine RMA-Anfrage versuchen aber dann am besten per Telefon mit dem Kundenservice vor- und parallel beim Händler absprechen wie man vorgehen kann (und natürlich wie man vorgehen wird, falls das Austauschgerät wieder nur von der Stange ist). Es liegt ganz bei dir, was des Monis Schicksal ist. Wenn er nicht unabdinglich ist, wäre meine Entscheidung: return to sender!


----------



## Bathord906 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Ja es ist tatsächlich etwas schwierig , da das Bild im allgemeinen schon sehr gut ist, im vergleich zu meinem letzten TN (dell s2716dg).
Beim Zocken fällt das Backlight Bleeding eher wenig bis gar nicht auf, 144hz sind toll, Gsync tut sein übriges dazu, die Bedienung gefällt ebenfalls sehr gut. 
Oh man aber 800 flocken für pissgelbe Ecken, welche im normalen Gebrauch allerdings nur 10-15% sichtbar sind, eben bei dunkleren Angelegenheiten.
Es fällt schon etwas schwer aber der Monitor geht morgen oder übermorgen zurück!
...ich glaube je länger das Teil hier steht, desto eher behalte ich den doch ,   ...also schnell weg damit


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Man kann zB auf die kommenden Gsync Monitore mit 384+ Zonenbeleuchtung warten.
> Solange Edge LED verbaut ist, wird das mit dem blb nicht wirklich besser werden.



Und wie schaffen das TVs denne ohne local dimming??


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Von TVs hab ich keine Ahnung und ich kenne auch nur welche mit VA oder OLED.


----------



## Bathord906 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*

Ach und wenn OLED dann da ist kostet so ein 27 Zoll Bildschirm mit allen Spielereien mal locker um die 1000€^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Bathord906 schrieb:


> Ach und wenn OLED dann da ist kostet so ein 27 Zoll Bildschirm mit allen Spielereien mal locker um die 1000€^^




Eher 3000-4000 da 4K 144Hz,HDR,IPS und Local dimming bei 2000€ liegt.


----------



## Bathord906 (6. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Eher 3000-4000 da 4K 144Hz,HDR,IPS und Local dimming bei 2000€ liegt.


 ...und ich mache mir um 800€ Gedanken!?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. November 2017)

*AW: behalten ,oder wieder zurückbringen? Was würdet ihr tun.*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Und wie schaffen das TVs denne ohne local dimming??



Indem das ganze Bild gedimmt wird - aka. dynamischer Kontrast.

Local dimming ist übrigens auch nicht der heilige (HDR-)Gral, da die Kanten nachleuchten:
Die EIZO HDR Technologie

Ich denke daher, dass es nur ne Übergangstechnik werden wird.


----------

